

A Clojurescript rookie’s survival guide notes - mark_l_watson
http://blog.markwatson.com/2013/04/a-clojurescript-rookies-survival-guide-notes/

======
auggierose
Well, yeah, you might be a rookie ... The line "There might be security issues
with this" is too good: Heck, I'll recommend it anyway in my survival guide!!

